# Технологии и коммуникации > Мобильный мир >  Ваш оператор сотовой связи.

## Stych

Быстро пришла мобильная связь в нашу жизнь. Не прошло и 10ти лет, а уже представить жизнь без мобильника довольно сложно. Все сотовые операторы обеспечивают нас качественной и дешевой связью.)) Но конечно же Вы отдаете предпочтение, какому то одному или двум операторам. Расскажите историю, когда Вы подключились? на каком тарифном плане были? какой сейчас?

Я подключился в далеком 2003 году. Конечно на Velkom, тогда то еще толком ничего и не было. Помню приехал с России тогда, с модной Мотороллой,)) 60 тыс за подключение отдал. Подключался на Стандарт. Велкому не изменил, хотя номер 1 раз менял) Сейчас сижу на Бизнес +, и МТС держу для редких звонков. На нем какойто тариф без абонплаты, не помню уже какой точно. Вот такая история. А у Вас как это было?

----------


## Marusja

мне в 15 лет молодой человек подарил телефон и подключил меня на мтс (тогда подключение было вроде 42 000), на мтс просидела окола года, потом перешла на velcom. потому что большая часть людей, с которыми общаюсь были на velcomе, номер с тех пор меняла раза три. на последнем номере около года. Был момент пользовалась лайфом (можно сказать просто заставил знакомый сотруник этой компании), вроде дешево но связь еще не та....особенно когда испьльзуешь интернет через бук, например, по дороге в Минск, поэтому пока отказалась.

----------


## Serj_2k

естественно, у нас сразу был только вэлком. в одно время, на собственный телефон подключиться было крайне проблематично, т.к. деньги (и не малые!!!) драли просто на пустом месте. видите ли, какое-то тестирование трубки необходимо было провести, если она приносилась с собой. если покупалась на месте, то ... понятно, да? ну и само подключение стоило весьма и весьма. всё это безобразие творилось во времена, когда сотовые телефоны были большими, как и антенны у них )) и носить телефон необходимо было так, штоп фсе видели, што он есть! гг

естественно, со временем это дело дешевело (особенно после лоховских промахов вэлкома) и появился мтс, который за кратчайшие сроки сделал то, что вэлком и близко не смог за более длительное время. хоть то же кол-во абонентов.

так и получилось, у нас, што практически фсе, кто был на вэлкоме, перешли на мтс. руководствуясь, в основном, ценой содержания связи. сам сижу на мтс. номер как был, такой по сей день и есть (не знаю, чего некоторые на этом акцентируют внимание). из всей моей записной книжки, тока пара знакомых на вэлкоме. ну, вот как-то так...

----------


## Пацаваца

Сначала был МТС,потом потеряд телефон(с симкой естественно),затем подключился на Велком и уже два года пользуюсь этим оператором и пока претензий особо не испытываю,да к тому же все друзья сидят на Велкоме

----------


## Sanych

Вэлком. Сначала был тариф лёгкий. Теперь "Привет Городок" Под мои теперешние нужды само то. Да и покрытие сети радует всегда и везде

----------


## Akasey

МТС, но в последнее время пробегают мысли о смене поставщика мобильных услуг. думаю на Велком корпорацию перейти. надо почитать вообще тарифы какие есть

----------


## MOHAPX

У меня сначала велком был (я еще 33 тыщи платил давно было) тариф легки. А так как я звоню редко куда, бабки идут мимо касы позже переподключился на мтс, и щас в ус не дую, тем более после того когда сеть улучшили в моем районе, что не нужно на стул становицца, а из любого места можно говорить (ну это вообще были недостатки телефона, другие телефоны норм ловили).

----------


## tujh

года 3 назад подключился на велком.с тех пор ему не изменил ниразу.за это время сменил 4 тарифа , но номер остался прежним

----------


## misatik

я на МТС 2 года и нет проблем ! нет обонентки и звонки недорогие на другие сети !

----------


## dabra

перешел на PRIVET с того времени как появился
никаких проблем, кроме дорогого Мобильного Интернета 1м=2800р.

----------


## BiZ111

корпоративный велком

----------


## Akasey

подключил Велком, получается что ношу два телефона, но пользуюсь в основном Векомом

----------


## Mitrej

Вначале был МТС, потом diallog. Сейчас сижу на velcom, так как большинство знакомых на нём.

Вот нашёл в интернете [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------


## Irina

Я на Велкоме. Первый клиент в г.Могилеве. В то время телефон подключить можно было только в Минске, у нас даже представителей небыло. До сих пор довольна и никуда уходить не собираюсь. Тариф Бизнес Про Web.

----------


## Vanya

Пятый год уж как МТС (: Собственно и менять не вижу смысла, пока что

----------


## ПаранойА

У меня всего понемногу: Мтс, life и velcom

----------


## kalita

МТС и life

----------


## Mouse

МТС! по велкому только в нете сижу)

----------


## BAHEK

MTS & life=)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

мтс, лайф, велком, билайн

----------


## JAHolper

МТС (тариф Р600), а велком лежит дома в виде домашнего)

----------

